# Merzbow and Xenakis



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a cd by Xenakis whit a piece called merzbow so i was wondering if classical composer of the avant inspired noise ''music''.But someone might says orchestrated noise is music.Other get it some dont it's a Jason Pollock kinda thing.

I have some merzbow as i mention in past blog ihonnestly think is best work is paradoxa paradoxa lp.
In case someone whant to discover a good merzbow record.

Than what about Iannis Xenakis is he the godfather of (orchestrated)harsh noise.I kinda dig persepolis , i have given him another chance before i though he was too wild but i was Young back than and not use to avant garde.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The term, "Merzbau" comes from the collage/assemblage installation of the German artist, Kurt Schwitters that date from 1923-1933 and were destroyed during WWII:


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I find Xenakis incredibly difficult, but recently listened to a work of his for violin and piano called Dikhthas, which I rather enjoyed.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I have a cd by Xenakis whit a piece called merzbow so i was wondering if classical composer of the avant inspired noise ''music''.But someone might says orchestrated noise is music.Other get it some dont it's a Jason Pollock kinda thing.
> 
> I have some merzbow as i mention in past blog ihonnestly think is best work is paradoxa paradoxa lp.
> In case someone whant to discover a good merzbow record.
> ...


If you want to find the godfather of noise you have to go back at least to Luigi Russolo.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Xenakis remains sublime. Merzbow proves interesting, for a while, but in the end will most likely prove only a passing interest. Xenakis remains sublime.

I have several recordings of music by both of these artists. I must admit that I turn to Xenakis much more often than I turn to Merzbow, though I respect the work of both.


----------

